# TH200-4R strong enough for 400cui



## 66MichiganTempestC (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi everybody,


I have the possibility to obtain a rebuilt TH200-4R for my 66 Tempest.
Right now the car has a Super Turbine 300 transmission in it and as I've read, the 200-4R would just exchange the TH350/ST-300 with only putting the trans-crossmember 6 inch back (if my memory serves me right).
My main concern is the strength of the 200-4R. The seller told me, he doesn't want to make an estimated torque rating but he intended to put it behind a 350 SBC with about 300 HP (DIN not SAE). He has listed the parts, that are built in into the transmission and said, that the rebuilt has costed about 2500$:

New shaft
New enhanced oil pump
Borg Warner clutches
Borg Warner braking band
New steel plates
New thrust washers
New needle bearings
New governor
Freewheel front and rear
New Shift-Kit

Sorry guys, but I hope I've translated it correctly.
The transmission had run 10k miles since rebuilt in a 1988 Chevy Caprice. Now the transmission shall run behind my Pontiac 400cui with Ram Air III heads and Ram Air IV camshaft.
What do you think about the transmission? Would it fit into the Tempest?

I hope you can excuse my bad english and you can manage to read the context 


Thanks,
Raphael


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

The 200r4 can be built to handle the added torque/power. Who knows if the guy that wants to it to you had it built correctly. Also chevy and pontiac belhousings are different and transmissions do not interchange.


----------



## 66MichiganTempestC (Feb 1, 2012)

Isn't the 200-4R one of the few transmissions that have a BOP and a Chevy bolt pattern? I thought I've heard something like that, but I could be wrong?!?

I know that the partslist above doesn't say anything about the strength of the transmission, but I hoped somebody could say something like: "Forget it! Without part xy reinforced, the transmission is just good enough behind a juice extractor" 
I've asked the seller if he could contact his transmission guy for the exact list of parts that are built in. Maybe I can figure it out if it could survive the first shift.

Otherwise i guess i'll just stick with a CK Performance transmission ...


Thanks,
Raphael


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

200R4's are the overdrive of choice for these cars IF they are built up properly. In stock form, they turn to mush behind 135HP Buick 3.8 V-6's. Research the 'net for 200R4 info to determine amount of beef needed. It is a bunch.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

try bowtie overdrives for your referance the 2004r work good the most important thing after install is the tv cable adjustment in these older cars it controlls all the pressures


----------

